# Making Nacho Cheese Green



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

that's sure to gross the parents out...especially at the start of cold season! blech!

you could put mild rotel tomatoes in for some texture


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I would set some aside & experiment with it first .
Add both yellow & blue food coloring to the test mixture.


----------

